# Pinch o peach blush issue - two different versions?



## friedargh (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all,

  	A few years ago I received a Pinch o Peach that I bought from a reputable seller on these forums. Since I loved it so much, I got a cousin to repurchase it from MAC Hawaii for me. However, the issue is that when I saw the new one my cousin bought, it seemed to be a completely different colour from my old one, and I'm sure my cousin bought it at an actual mac store.

  	The older blush is  lighter and more peachy, whilst the new one is much brighter and closer in colour (but warmer) to Pink Swoon. I tried to compare photos from Google image searches, but it seems like people have blushes that look like both of the ones I have. Can anyone shed any light on this - is the old one possibly counterfeit, or is there a discrepancy in batches? And furthermore, is there a mac blush that is close in colour to the 'old' pinch o peach that I have? 

  	Sorry about the crappy phone pictures, these were taken with flash so the colours are actually a bit washed out, all the blushes are brighter in real life.




  	(Left: new pinch o' peach; right: old and maybe counterfeit pinch o' peach)




  	(top: pink swoon; middle: new pinch o peach; bottom: old pinch o peach)


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 16, 2013)

The only POP that i have seen in store is the pink one(i have always wondered why is called peach).
  	Weird...


----------



## friedargh (Feb 16, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> The only POP that i have seen in store is the pink one(i have always wondered why is called peach).
> Weird...


  	Thanks for that ma146rina! Perhaps I did receive a counterfeit then :S what a bummer because I really liked that shade as well.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah pinch o' peach is actually rather pink. Obviously different batch codes have slight differences in colours, but nothing to that extent.


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2013)

erm i think maybe it's very old? because my pinch o peach which i bought from an actual mac counter, actually looks like the one u bought from the seller XD

  	maybe it's old that's y the color changed? coz my pinch o peach looks exactly the color like the one u bought from the seller... and it's very very old. batch code B65, mind u, I bought it from an actual mac counter, and it was so long ago until i couldn't remember what was the original color in the first place when i bought it haha! But to be honest, i din remember being it as pink as the pink o peach these days...

  	Or maybe i guess the older batches were more peachy than the current ones? (coz mine is really old as well  )Since u said u got it from the buyer years back. Hafta be honest though, nowadays the consistency of MAC isn't as consistent in the past. :X E.G. Blacktrack fluidline used to be more black when i bought it in the past, now it seems that it has become more runny and not as black as before when i first bought it many yrs back and i need to layer it it to get the intensity of black that i want. Same thing with the carbon eyeshadow :X

  	this is the pic of my pinch o peach for info :X 100% authentic bought from the mac counter :X So i think urs may be authentic after all :X :X but what i dun get is that, why the color can look completely different. it totally puzzles me. Even before u posted this, I was already asking myself how come my pinch o peach is so different from the new ones and I keep my blushers away from sunlight to lessen the chance of discoloration. I can only guess that maybe it's too old? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	P/S My pinch o peach is more peach in real life than in this pic, the phone camera kinda change the color a bit...irl it's like ur pinch o peach color XD, btw what is ur batch code for ur old pinch old peach????

  	Juz my one cents worth XD


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 28, 2013)

This isn't the first time I've seen this with this colour! I think there was a batch issue as stock didn't match the counter tester late last year


----------



## friedargh (Mar 8, 2013)

geeko said:


> erm i think maybe it's very old? because my pinch o peach which i bought from an actual mac counter, actually looks like the one u bought from the seller XD  maybe it's old that's y the color changed? coz my pinch o peach looks exactly the color like the one u bought from the seller... and it's very very old. batch code B65, mind u, I bought it from an actual mac counter, and it was so long ago until i couldn't remember what was the original color in the first place when i bought it haha! But to be honest, i din remember being it as pink as the pink o peach these days...  Or maybe i guess the older batches were more peachy than the current ones? (coz mine is really old as well  )Since u said u got it from the buyer years back. Hafta be honest though, nowadays the consistency of MAC isn't as consistent in the past. :X E.G. Blacktrack fluidline used to be more black when i bought it in the past, now it seems that it has become more runny and not as black as before when i first bought it many yrs back and i need to layer it it to get the intensity of black that i want. Same thing with the carbon eyeshadow :X  this is the pic of my pinch o peach for info :X 100% authentic bought from the mac counter :X So i think urs may be authentic after all :X :X but what i dun get is that, why the color can look completely different. it totally puzzles me. Even before u posted this, I was already asking myself how come my pinch o peach is so different from the new ones and I keep my blushers away from sunlight to lessen the chance of discoloration. I can only guess that maybe it's too old? :nope:   P/S My pinch o peach is more peach in real life than in this pic, the phone camera kinda change the color a bit...irl it's like ur pinch o peach color XD, btw what is ur batch code for ur old pinch old peach????  Juz my one cents worth XD


  Thanks for your reply geeko! My batch number is A46 so the blush is extremely old haha. Perhaps you are right regarding inconsistent batches. Also thanks for the info too ladymac1. I'll just have to search for a current blush with a similar colour!


----------



## franken_stein (Apr 1, 2013)

That's very strange! I also have Pinch O' Peach but mine's the pink one. But now I am suddenly really loving that other color. Can anyone recommend a shade that's close to that other old one??


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 30, 2013)

We had the same issue at our store. Pinch O' Peach used to be more coral toned. Now it is almost identical to Pink Swoon and close to Whole Lotta Love. I think they reformulated it right before the prolongwear blushes came out. I loved Pinch O' Peach but since have moved to Peaches for the warm effect.


----------



## Sojourner (May 1, 2013)

....


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 2, 2013)

friedargh said:


> Thanks for your reply geeko! My batch number is A46 so the blush is extremely old haha. Perhaps you are right regarding inconsistent batches. Also thanks for the info too ladymac1. I'll just have to search for a current blush with a similar colour!


  	I had to go pull mine out to check it and it's more on the pink side also. Much pinker than the display I swatched was. I remember being disappointed when I pulled it out a few weeks after to wear it. I may have only worn it twice because of that, but I've had it maybe 6 months. My batch number is A42 if that means anything.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 2, 2013)

Sojourner said:


> ^ Yeah it means something for sure! The last number of the code indicates the year of manufacture so since you say you bought it recently, A42 means that it is batch A, manufactured in April 2012. So the OPs one is from 2006, based on her batch code.


  	Thanks for pointing that out. I wasn't sure what the breakdown of the code was....and I didn't mean to say if it means anything (I know it does)...just meant that I didn't know if my batch number meant much since we don't know when the color changed from the more orangey color to the current pink-ish color. I guess I should have been more clear when I said that!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 2, 2013)

Sojourner said:


> Oh I didn't mean my response in cocky smart-alec way, I'm sorry! Was just explaining since you mentioned it  But yeah I get what you are saying!


  	I didn't take it as such! I'm sorry if it came off like I did lol. The downfalls of e-words...sometimes the tone doesn't translate over well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And while I'm at it...just realized I said orangey color when I meant peachy lol


----------



## Yvanderwal (Mar 10, 2021)

Late to reply, but I had exactly the same. Bought Pinch O peach in 2016 but was much brighter pink than the one before. I bought it again in 2018. But they had changed the color again! This time it was lighter and cooler pink than the one I bought in 2016 ... I have a picture ...


----------

